# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  ما هو الشعر الذي يجوز إزالته والشعر الذي لا يجوز إزالته

## حكاية روووح

أعلم أن نتف شعر الحواجب ونتف شعر الوجه حرام ولكن أعلم أنه يمكن أن نزيل الشعر الذي فوق الشفاه فماذا عن الشعر الذي ينبت بين شعر الرأس والحواجب ما حكمه؟.
الحمد لله

أولاً :

يقسم العلماء الشعور من حيث الإزالة وعدمها إلى ثلاثة أقسام :

1- شعور جاء الأمر بإزالتها أو تقصيرها وهي ما تعرف بسنن الفطرة كشعر العانة وقص الشارب ونتف الإبط ، ويدخل في ذلك حلق أو تقصير شعر الرأس في الحج أو العمرة .

والدليل على ذلك ما جاء في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عشر من الفطرة : قص الشارب وإعفاء اللحية والسواك واستنشاق الماء وقص الأظفار وغسل البراجم ونتف الإبط وحلق العانة وانتقاص الماء .

قال زكريا : قال مصعب : ونسيت العاشرة إلا أن تكون المضمضة "

رواه مسلم ( 261 ) .

انتقاص الماء : يعني الاستنجاء .

2- شعور جاء الأمر بحرمة إزالتها ومنه شعر الحاجب ويسمى هذا الفعل بـ " النمص " ، وكذا شعر اللحية .

والدليل على ذلك ما جاء في حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات والنامصات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله ".

رواه البخاري ( 5931 ) ومسلم ( 2125 ) .

وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " خالفوا المشركين وفِّروا اللحى وأحفوا الشوارب " .

رواه البخاري ( 5892 ) ومسلم ( 259 ) .

قال النووي رحمه الله :

النامصة : هي التي تزيل الشعر من الوجه ، والمتنمصة : التى تطلب فعل ذلك بها ، وهذا الفعل حرام إلا إذا نبتت للمرأة لحية أو شوارب فلا تحرم إزالتها بل يستحب عندنا .

" شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم " ( 14 / 106 ) .

3- شعور سكت عنها النص فلم يأمر بإزالتها أو وجوب إبقائها ، كشعر الساقين واليدين والشعر الذي ينبت على الخدين وعلى الجبهة .

فهذه اختلف العلماء فيها :

فقال قوم : لا يجوز إزالتها ؛ لأن إزالتها يستوجب تغيير خلق الله كما قال تعالى – حاكياً قول الشيطان - : { ولآمرنَّهم فليغيرنَّ خلق الله } النساء / 119 .

وقال قوم : هذه من المسكوت عنها وحُكمها الإباحة ، وهو جواز إبقائها أو إزالتها ؛ لأن ما سكت عنه الكتاب والسنة فهو معفو عنه .

وهذا القول اختاره علماء اللجنة الدائمة كما اختاره أيضاً الشيخ ابن عثيمين انظر فتاوى المرأة المسلمة 3 / 879

فقد جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :

أ. لا حرج على المرأة في إزالة شعر الشارب والفخذين والساقين والذراعين ، وليس هذا من التنمص المنهي عنه .

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 194 ، 195 ) .

ب. وسئلت اللجنة :

ما حكم الإسلام في نتف الشعر الذي بين الحاجبين ؟

فأجابت :

يجوز نتفه ؛ لأنه ليس من الحاجبين .

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 197 ) .

وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة :

ما الحكم في إزالة المرأة لشعر جسمها ؟

فأجابت :

يجوز لها ما عدا شعر الحاجب والرأس ، فلا يجوز لها أن تزيلهما ، ولا شيئاً من الحاجبين بحَلق ولا غيره

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 5 / 194 ) .

تنبيه على قول السائل : أعلم أن نتف شعر الحواجب ونتف شعر الوجه حرام .

أما نتف شعر الحواجب فحرام وهو من كبائر الذنوب لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن من فعلته .

وأما سائر شعر الوجه فاختلف العلماء في جواز إزلته بناء على اختلافهم في معنى النمص .

فذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن النمص هو إزالة شعر من الوجه ولا يختص ذلك بالحاجبين ، وذهب آخرون إلى أن النمص هو إزالة شعر الحاجبين خاصة ، وهذا القول اختارته اللجنة الدائمة كما ظهر ذلك من الفتاوى السابقة .

وقد جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :

النمص هو الأخذ من شعر الحاجبين وهو لا يجوز لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن النامصة والمتنمصة .

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5 / 195

والله أعلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير غاليتي.. :31:

----------


## أم عذور

بارك الله فيج أختي 

في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## ثريا 2014

جزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ��@ سوما@��

جزاج الله خير مشكورة

----------


## مونتاج

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

اسعدني مرووووركم العطر

----------


## امراه

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## ام راشد وسعيد



----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## سامية22

الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## إماراتية.

جزاج كل خير 

مشكوره

----------


## بقايا طفلة

جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## حكاية روووح

باااااااارك الله في مروركم

----------


## بقايا طفلة

جزاكِ الله خيراً

----------

